
Neuromyths: Debunking the misconceptions about our brains - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/neuromyths
======
pbarre
I thought the right brain / left brain one was true. This mentions studies
showing that the whole brain is being used when engaged in creative
activities. Are there studies showing the same for rational thinking, e.g.
mathematics?

------
Slals
Relying in science and data is great, but relying in science avoiding rational
thinking is questionable.

About the IQ test, what would make the test "unlearnable" in the sense that
one cant train to do the test and be better at it? Thus enhancing his IQ.

Do those studies experimented this : measuring individuals who made the test
(same rules, different exercices) multiple time. If their IQ increases over
repetition, it definitely means that IQ test measures _in some way_ the
ability to do the test, which makes the IQ test narrow.

~~~
anthilemoon
That's not the point made in the article though — the point is that IQ tests
are predictive of many things, including longevity.

------
Pete-Codes
Very cool read- I was sceptical of learning styles claims so glad I am now
backed up by science!

